# How many sounds on each set and why.



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Just wondering how many sounds everyone uses on each set and why.

If you use 2 sounds, I wanna know why you choose to use that many. If you use 10 sounds, I wanna know why you choose to use that many.


----------



## Mocsy (Jan 11, 2008)

when i know there isnt any fox or bobcat in an area i normally start out with a lone howl when switch to rabbit in distress. not sure why.

i havent figured out how to do the woodpecker yet so if im lookin for a cat or a fox i do either cottontail or jackrabbit distress sounds.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

There should be no real answer to that question, each stand could result in number of different sounds! What tme of the year? Wind? Are the coyotes called before? mating season? Denning Season? spring, summer, fall, winter? Lots of factors in picking a sound


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I am going back to one sound per set. I can't seem to make howls work, and I have had coyotes hang up when I switched sounds. I am also going to use a constant volume, seems like this has worked the best for me. When I start low, increase, then go low again I never see anything. I figure a wounded animal is going to let loose with a loud distress, so why should I do anything different.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I agree with Levi I think this is one of those questions that can't be answered for sure. Each situation is different and even if you set up the perfect scenario once you have animals reacting to the sound, either coming in or hanging up, things are going to remain fluid and keep changing.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

On any givin set I usually go through 4-6 sounds. Time of the year, Wind, Reason to believe I'm calling educated coyotes, Mating season (dont hunt spring, summer) will all help determine what 4-6 sounds I'll use.

If I have a yote come into view while on the set, wether he's shadowing a deer heard, Waking up from a nap on the side of the hill several hundred yds away, or just aimlessly walking around. I'll put him in the scope and start going through the sounds till I strike on one that brings him into rifle range. If I have one comming during a set and he hangs up for any reason, I'll try to coax him in using soft sounds. Lips squeeks and such.

But on a normal set I'll use 4-6 sounds. Maybe 2 or 3 distress and the rest coyote vocals. I'll never go back to using a sound I used earlier in the set though cause if it did'nt trigger the animal the first time it's probly not gonna trigger him the 2nd or 3rd time. So my time would be better spent using a new sound I haven't tried yet.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> I'll never go back to using a sound I used earlier in the set though cause if it did'nt trigger the animal the first time it's probly not gonna trigger him the 2nd or 3rd time. So my time would be better spent using a new sound I haven't tried yet.


Bloodyblinddoors

Just curious what is your call in percentage rate? I have seen now that you have said twice on these boards that you don't go back to the same sound twice on a stand. How long are you waiting between sounds? How are you to know that you haven't triggered an animal on let's say a jackrabbit, and he is coming in, but isn't quite in view yet? (We call some big country and have had coyotes respond from 3/4 of a mile away) If now you go switch to a vocalization, might that not turn off a passive coyote? I know a lot depends on how long you wait between sounds and the type of area you hunt (open country or tight). Just curious how you are approaching it and your call in rate. You seem to be killing some animals this year so I'm curious how it works for you.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Fallguy said:


> How long are you waiting between sounds?
> How are you to know that you haven't triggered an animal on let's say a jackrabbit, and he is coming in, but isn't quite in view yet? (We call some big country and have had coyotes respond from 3/4 of a mile away) If now you go switch to a vocalization, might that not turn off a passive coyote?


I know what you mean by coyotes comming from a long ways away. It's CRAZY how well they can hear and also how far they'll come to the call. I've learned a ton in the past 7 years hunting in ND because in ND you can actually see them comming that far away. I can remember 2 specific situations where coyotes commited to the call from that distance, and in each case, they were within 1-200yds in about 3 minutes or less. Thats on a regular gallop and even stopping a couple times before they get to you for a couple seconds at a time.
Having seen this on many occaisions, I'll stick with the same sound, even in MN, for about 7 mins max depending on the specific area. Then I'll wait a couple mins before I begin my next sound. That should give even the slow responders more than enough time to at least show themselves even if it's in the distance.

On the tight areas, quarter to half mile, I'll spend more like 3-4 mins with each sound. Then I'll wait for a couple mins before switching sounds. If I have an animal that close and he does'nt expose him self even in the distance for 5 or 6 full mins. Chances are I did'nt trigger it and I need to choose another sound.



Fallguy said:


> Just curious what is your call in percentage rate?


05 MN
101 sets. 24 called.

06 MN
48 sets. 11 called

07 MN 
92 sets. 36 called

07 ND
29 sets. 3 called
Saw a ton of coyotes on stand durring this trip. Were hunting a warming spell right after a stretch of sub zero temps and the animals just would not be triggered. Thats my excuse :huh:

So far this season MN
112 sets. 35 called

08 ND
20 sets. 10 called.

Wish I had more ND records but for some reason I never kept a ND log till last year.

In conclussion. Predator hunting is all about triggering the animal. By increasing the number of sounds you use on each set, I believe you also increase your chances of firing the gun. Maybe the coyote you're calling to isn't hungery, Maybe he's horney, Maybe he's territorial, Maybe he got shot at by the last rabbit heard, Maybe he thought the last turkey he ate was the best meal ever. Maybe he's never heard a kid goat in distress but is now overwhelmed by curiosity. Maybe he's full of piss and vinigar and will charge into the first sound you make no matter what it is. Give the animal enough time to show face before swithing sounds. 10 minutes -might- be a bit much though.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Good post BBD

I wish I kept the records you do. I can see how different habitats we are calling (Mn vs. ND) would affect how we call. Do you have kill rates on those numbers? I know that the kill does not relate solely to calling, but just curious on that as well. :beer:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm in the process of moving right now and allot of my stuff is scattered. This is what I have on hand for kill rates.

07 hunting log:MN 
Sets:92 
Coyotes called:31 
Coyotes killed:13 
Fox called:5 
Fox killed:2 
Bonus Yotes killed while walking to the stand: 2

ND 
Sets:29 
Yotes called:3 
Yotes killed:2

-This season:MN 
Sets:112 
Yotes called in:20 
Yotes killed:10 
Fox called in:15 
Fox killed:5 
Bonus Yotes killed while walking to the stand: 3
-Bobcat hunts up North:MN 
sets:4 
-This season:ND 
sets:20 
yotes called in:10 
(6 came together. I got 1 shot and missed) 
yotes killed:2 
*All sets made with a partner. 
*Kills and misses include partner kills and misses.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I should really do something like you do. I keep track of my kills by spraypainting a paw print on an ammo box that I keep my ammo and calls in. And I mark on a map the coyotes I kill b/c I want to kill a coyote in every county of ND. I don't include parnter kills but it would be fun to do that and see how we do. I know that Papapete and I this year have seen the most coyotes we have ever seen in a year and have what I would consider a good call in percentage rate. Unfortunately our miss rate is pretty good too. :lol:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

man I would love a chance to hunt where your at. being able to see that many critters would be awesome. I feel I do pretty good where I'm at, considering the amount of land I can hunt. I have 6 kills this year, 5 were called in. Probably 20 sets, and as far as I know I have killed all but one that came in. It was a double and I didn't see it until I pulled the trigger on the first. The second one was in the trees. dog distress wouldn't bring him back, I think he had played that game before.


----------



## MathewsOutback (Dec 11, 2007)

Great posts Bbd! Thanks for all the info, it sure is nice to have people like you to help out the inexperienced hunters (me included). 
I wish I could make it to your seminars at Cabela's.
Thanks again.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Speaking of the seminar will you ever b coming to the Cabelas in Rapid City South Dakota?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I wish I had kept track of things like you did bloodyblindoors. I can remember this year. I will admit it is the best year I have had and am averaging calling an animal per three sets. 
Last Friday was good and bad. I called five times and called animals to three sets. The first set I started with a rabbit in distress. I called for a minute or two about three times and waited five minutes between sequences. Nothing, I waited ten minutes and howled. Nothing. I did a challenge call. Nothing. I figure you have to tell them a story so I did a howl on a little dog. Nothing. Then another challenge, and about one minute later a pup in distress like he was getting his but kicked by the coyote that had done the challenge. About a half mile east two or three erupted into howls and barks for about two minutes then quit. I challenged and they howled for another 30 seconds then nothing. I had spent an hour at that site and when I had put my calls in my pocket and was about to leave I seen a coyote, at a laser range of 900 yards, cross a small valley. I howled and nothing. I did a rabbit in distress and nothing. The animal disappeared to the south east at about 1100 yards. As I was about to stand up I seen her on top of a hill looking into the Pipestem valley (800 yards). My calls were tucked away so I did the best I could with my voice and jerked the line on my decoy. She seen it and came at me as fast as a coyote that has been shot at. I don't know where the second coyote came from, but as she crossed the Pipestem Creek there was another coyote behind her. One coyote cut to my right out of sight and popped up at ten or twelve yards. At the same time the female at 20 yards closed on the decoy and would have grabbed it if I didn't shoot her first. 
The bad part is I couldn't get off my old stiff behind fast enough to get a shot until the second coyote was at 200 yards. I shot, but I couldn't connect. That's long enough I'll forget the other call sets for now. My point is every set will be different and you need to make adjustments and go with the flow.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Seriousley enjoyed the play by play Plainsman. I love it when persistance pays off :beer:


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

This is an interesting thread.

I think Bloodyblinddoors is on to something. I also don't think that it hurts to play a variety of sounds IF you take the time to allow them to come to you. I think if you hit a sound they like and they are coming and then you switch to another sound they don't like, you could be putting them in a negative mood from a positive mood.

I break it down like this: First five minutes are ALWAYS distress sounds but I'll often switch between a rabbit and a bird sound.

After that I'll do an invitation howl. No matter if I get a response or not I'll go into a coyote pup in distress sound and stay with that for the majority of the stand. In the last few minutes I'll go to a lip squeek just in case something is close and hung up and I haven't seen it.


----------

